# Grape vine



## zzrguy (Sep 8, 2016)

Has anyone else used grape vine iv used it twice both times on pork loin first time had a nice taste second time almost no taste. So have anyone else used it. And does it matter what grape it come from.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 9, 2016)

Hmmmm, haven't used it but seems like it wouldn't be any different than fruit wood.  I don't have to drive very far to run into the local wine country.  Just might have to keep an eye out for old vines being dug up and replaced.


----------



## zzrguy (Sep 10, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> Hmmmm, haven't used it but seems like it wouldn't be any different than fruit wood.  I don't have to drive very far to run into the local wine country.  Just might have to keep an eye out for old vines being dug up and replaced.


The local winery has bundle of it at the end of the season I get it for free my wife makes artsy crap out of it.


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2016)

zzrguy said:


> The local winery has bundle of it at the end of the season I get it for free my wife makes artsy crap out of it.


Very good to know!  Thanks for the advice.


----------

